# Substrate question



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

I am starting my first marine tank it will be a fowlr to start with the idea to do a basic reef in the future. What kind of sand would be best for this a larger grain sand or a fine sand or should I mix the two? Thank in advance for the advise


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Nave (May 28, 2013)

whats considered a fine substrate? i was looking at this stuff its not soo fine thats its like silt but its not too large a grain either. 

CaribSea® Aragamax Select Aragonite - Gravel & Sand - Fish - PetSmart


----------

